# Thanks to the team at Girts Archery in Anderson, IN



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I agree! I'd also like to thank all of the shooters on the 4pm Saturday line. I had some Cubs shooting the course, and we really noticed and appreciated everyones patience. 

The kids had a blast and we thank you! :wink:


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*Ttt*

TTT

Now ,if we can get them to post the scores and the over all results.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Todd, We are working on it. We are using a new database (learning curve). Should be soon.



Tmaziarz said:


> TTT
> 
> Now ,if we can get them to post the scores and the over all results.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*Great shoot*

Had a blast.

Just cait wait to see everyones scores.
There was a greeat turn out.

Can't wait to see the over all scores.


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

C'mon Wayne, wassup with the scores?


----------



## wdspecial (Apr 3, 2009)

*Scores*

Cmon guys your killing us


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Have to agree with everybody on a great shoot. These guys always set a good coarse.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

just post the scores on here. can't wait anymore, ur killin us. It was a great shoot and thanks guys


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Sorry about the delay. My comptuer crash along with the website software. I have to rebuild it from scratch. Here are the scores.

FName	LName	class	score	xcount
Larry	Neal	AHC	306	16
Adrian	Nickelson	AHC	298	6
Tony	Earlywine	AHC	291	7
Corey	Smith	AHC	281	9
Dale	Burton	AHC	281	5
John	Dornon	AHC	271	8
Kole	Neal	CUB	287	9
Matthew	Hathaway	CUB	276	10
Mariah	Grider	CUB	264	8
Trey	McDonald	CUB	259	7
meghan	carpenter	cub	244	3
Brooke	McDonald	CUB	223	1
Zane	Nolan	CUB	211	1
Jenny	Robinson	FBO	304	13
kambe	Rust	FHC	264	5
Brienna	Hines	FHC	254	6
Jacqueline	Poole	FHC	194	0
Miranda	Crowl	FY	284	7
Brooke	Schneeman	FY	238	3
Tim	Kincaid	HC	308	14
Steve	Finney	HC	304	14
Bill	Wright	HC	304	13
Bob	Baird	HC	304	13
Chad	Durfey	HC	302	14
Ron	Smithson	HC	302	11
Todd	Maziarz	HC	300	10
Chris	Collins	HC	299	12
Jeff	Riggins	HC	297	11
Chris	Grider	HC	296	9
Urban	Ley	HC	291	9
Bill	Grant	HC	287	9
Chris	Biggs	HC	284	9
Fred	Hathaway	HC	277	9
Todd	Schneeman	HC	271	8
Ted	Trenary	HC	260	4
Justin	Rennaker	HC	258	5
Scott	Phillips	HC	253	1
Tyler	Hathaway	HC	242	1
Richard	Davis	MBO	307	15
Jason	Ewell	MBO	306	17
Joseph	hutter	MBO	300	11
Mark	Mabry	MBO	294	10
Dewayne	Whitaker	MBO	294	10
Clint	Poffenberger	MBO	294	10
Steve	Bade	MBO	292	8
Brent	Houser	MBO	290	8
Damian	Kline	MBO	283	5
Wayne	Huffman	MBO	281	10
Phil	Kolkman	MBO	276	8
Michael	Petrella	MBO	273	6
Kyle	Savoie	MBO	265	7
Dan	Roe	MBO	264	5
Abe	Haines	MBR	312	16
Mike	Bowling	mbr	303	12
Nathan	Meshberger	MBR	296	8
Robby	Robinson	MBR	288	10
Matthew	Witt	MBR	282	6
Travis	Johnson	MBR	282	5
John	Park	MBR	274	7
Donald	Chappell	MBR	229	3
Doug	Hill	MSR	308	14
Paul	Kimmel	MSR	296	12
Glenn	Gregg	MSR	294	8
Tom	Trimble	MSR	279	3
Billy	Sanders	MSR	278	8
Rodney	Johnson	MSR	247	4
Jerry	Brown	SHC	311	15
Bruce	Zoschnick	SHC	294	13
Bob	Buchanan	SHC	293	8
Eddie	Cansler	SHC	292	15
Randy	Smithson	SHC	285	8
Jeffery	Kelly	SHC	283	11
Doug	Girt	SPM	308	14
Mitch	Ley	ymr 13-14	310	18
Dustin	Kline	YMR 13-14	308	14
Chad	Lister	YMR 13-14	301	12
Dylan	Whitaker	YMR 13-14	250	5
Ryan	Combs	YMR 15-17	302	13
Tyler	Pires	YMR 15-17	299	13
Glenn	Crawford	YMR 15-17	260	4
Cody	Ley	YMR 15-17	259	5


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Wayne, should we ever expect to see the overall scores up on the site?


----------



## wdspecial (Apr 3, 2009)

*Overall Scores*

It would be nice to see the final results


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

T.t.t.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

when are you guys goin to post the overall results


----------



## wdspecial (Apr 3, 2009)

*Awards*

Does anybody know when the awards will be sent out.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

are there awards for anyone other than over all winners?


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

nope, just overall winners get buckles


----------



## wdspecial (Apr 3, 2009)

*Buckles*

Who is sending the Buckles out


----------

